# Command and conquer 3 kanes wrath will not LAN



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

everytime i try to LAN this game i get this message "Game has detected a mismatch. This mean that the multiplayer game has lost synchronization data between the players. It is possible that you opponent has modified there version of the game." I do not under stand this because both of us have the same game and have done nothing to it. And when he try's to join my game the same message pops up. I do not have the slightest idea what may be wrong please help me. 

~Nero


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

In your other thread you said "_I have borrowed my friends game command and conquer to try it out and to see if i wanted to by it and play with him online_." - *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59...-3-tiberium-wars-will-not-install-284899.html*

Most games don't allow you to install and run on 2 computers, so this could be causing the problem. Aer you both using the same serial code for the game?

"Game mismatch" probably means it has detected 2 identical versions of the game trying to play each other, which it sees as software piracy. Buying a copy of your own should fix it.


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

well yea we are useing the same game but not the same cd key


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've only got one CD between you, how do you have 2 CD keys?


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

my other friend broke his by stepping on it and gave me his cd key, but even if we were useing the same cd key it would even get that far when you wold try to LAN it would say same cd key in use and it would not let u play in LAN.


----------



## VampiricWolf (Aug 26, 2008)

i think i found the problem, i am not sure yet i will just have to make the changes and see


----------



## Mischiu (Mar 5, 2011)

How to solve the problem with cd key?


----------

